# phonon, PulseAudio verschwundene Ausgabe

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

nachdem ich den Thread anderen Thread bereits als [gelöst] markiert habe und mittlerweile weiß, dass es weniger an Kernel und Amarok liegt, hier mal ein neuer Thread. Vielleicht können wir das Problem mit einer klareren Ausgangslage ja auch besser lösen.

In den (KDE) Multimedia-Systemeinstellungen sind in den Unterkategorien für die Ausgabe (Musik, Benachrichtigungen, Kommunikation, ...) drei Geräte aufgelistet, eine Dummy-Ausgabe, die sich nicht auswählen lässt, ein Gerät namens "Internes Audio Analog Stereo", das sich auswählen lässt, auf dem aber kein Testklang zu hören ist und ein Gerät, das keinen Namen und kein Symbol hat, also nur eine leere Zeile in den Einstellungen ist, die sich jedoch trotzdem auswählen lässt, ebenfalls ohne Ton. Unter der allgemeinen Audio-Ausgabe-Kategorie befinden sich zu dem noch zwei weitere unsichtbare Einträge.

Aufgefallen ist das Problem, als Amarok keinen Ton mehr von sich gegeben hat, selbst aber scheinbar fehlerfrei lief. Kurzfristig konnte das Problem durch Löschen der ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc gelöst werden. Dazu hatte ich mich ausgeloggt und über die Konsole die Datei gelöscht. Beim erneuten Anmelden wurde diese Datei erst nicht wieder erstellt und ich hatte wieder Ton, ein Blick in die Systemeinstellungen verriet auch warum, dort stand nämlich jetzt wieder PulseAudio und immer noch ein unsichtbarer Eintrag. Auf PulseAudio ließ sich auch ein Testklang abspielen.

Durch das Aufrufen dieser Einstellungen wurde die ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc wieder erstellt (nicht durch das Speichern, von Einstellungen, wie ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, sondern tatsächlich nur durch das Aufrufen der Seite) und beim nächsten Start von Amarok war der Ton wieder weg so wie in den Systemeinstellungen wieder kein PulseAudio-Eintrag sondern die Einträge wie oben beschrieben.

Hier mal noch ein paar Informationen zu den verwendeten Versionen (prinzipiell alle die aktuellste stable für 64 bit, hier mal die wichtigsten):

```
eix phonon

[I] kde-base/phonon-kde

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.2 ~4.4.3 **4.4.9999!m!t[1]

        (live)  **9999!m!t[1]

        {alsa aqua debug kdeenablefinal (+)kdeprefix pulseaudio +xine}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(12:32:23 10.05.2010)(alsa pulseaudio xine -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         Phonon KDE Integration

[I] media-sound/phonon

     Available versions:  4.3.50_pre20090520 4.3.80-r1 ~4.4.0 **9999[1] {alsa aqua debug gstreamer pulseaudio +xcb +xine}

     Installed versions:  4.3.80-r1(11:06:14 10.05.2010)(alsa pulseaudio xcb xine -aqua -debug -gstreamer)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         KDE multimedia API
```

```
eix pulseaudio

[I] media-sound/pulseaudio

     Available versions:  0.9.15-r2 0.9.19 ~0.9.21 0.9.21.1 ~0.9.21.2 ~0.9.21.2-r1 {(+)X +alsa +asyncns avahi bluetooth +caps dbus doc +glib gnome hal ipv6 jack libsamplerate lirc oss realtime system-wide tcpd test +udev}

     Installed versions:  0.9.21.1(10:08:34 10.05.2010)(X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus glib hal ipv6 jack tcpd udev -avahi -doc -gnome -libsamplerate -lirc -oss -system-wide -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.pulseaudio.org/

     Description:         A networked sound server with an advanced plugin system
```

```
eix xine

[I] media-libs/xine-lib                   

     Available versions:  (1) 1.1.17 ~1.1.18 ~1.1.18.1

        {+X +a52 aac -aalib +alsa altivec +css directfb +dts dxr3 esd -fbcon -flac gnome -gtk -imagemagick ipv6 -jack -libcaca +mad -mmap mng +modplug +musepack nls opengl -oss pulseaudio -real -samba sdl speex +theora -truetype +v4l vcd vidix +vis +vorbis wavpack win32codecs +xcb xinerama +xv xvmc}                                                                                 

     Installed versions:  1.1.17(1)(10:21:08 10.05.2010)(X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gtk ipv6 jack mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl pulseaudio sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib -altivec -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mmap -oss -real -samba -speex -vcd -vidix -vis -wavpack -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc)                                      

     Homepage:            http://xine.sourceforge.net                                                                          

     Description:         Core libraries for Xine movie player
```

```
[I] media-sound/amarok

     Available versions:  (4) 2.2.0 ~2.2.2 2.2.2-r1 ~2.2.2.90!t ~2.3.0!t ~2.3.0-r1!t ~2.3.0.90!t **9999[1]

        {aqua bindist cdda daap debug (+)embedded ipod kdeenablefinal lastfm linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sr@latin linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_wa linguas_zh_TW mp3tunes mtp opengl (+)semantic-desktop}

     Installed versions:  2.2.2-r1(4)(13:19:37 14.05.2010)(cdda lastfm linguas_de opengl semantic-desktop -aqua -daap -debug -embedded -ipod -kdeenablefinal -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@latin -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_wa -linguas_zh_TW -mp3tunes -mtp)

     Homepage:            http://amarok.kde.org/

     Description:         Advanced audio player based on KDE framework.

[I] media-sound/amarok-utils

     Available versions:  (4) 2.2.0 ~2.2.2 2.2.2-r1 ~2.2.2.90 ~2.3.0 ~2.3.0.90 **9999[1]

        {bindist debug}

     Installed versions:  2.2.2-r1(4)(22:27:26 09.05.2010)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://amarok.kde.org/

     Description:         Various utility programs for Amarok.
```

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee, viele Grüße und vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

Ist denn pulseaudio Pflicht? Funktioniert pulseaudio allein, also ohne den phonon-Wrapper?

Ansonsten ist update auf kde-testing eine Möglichkeit? Vor ein paar Tagen gabs ja kde-4.4.3.

Google auch mal nach "kde4 phonon pulseaudio", vllt. ist ja was für dich dabei.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich würde da zur Fehlersuche zunächst ein paar ebenen tiefer ansetzen, 

sprich: ist sichergestellt das die richtigen Treiber Module (und evtl. auch nötige Modul-Optionen) für die Soundkarte bzw deren Chipsatz zur Verfügung stehen?

Mit 

```
# alsaconf
```

 lässt sich die Karte korrekt einrichten?

Auf der Shell (ohne X kde usw!) lässt sich problemlos Sound abspielen?

Siehe hierzu sonst auch noch mal den Gentoo Linux: ALSA-Leitfaden durch.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Da ich öfters mal einige Programme wie Amarok, Kopete (mit Benachrichtigungen und Skype), Flashplayer im Browser, kaffeine, ... mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig benutze und ab und zu auch noch ein bisschen mit Aufnahmen arbeite (da dann aber doch eher jack benutze), mag ich pulseaudio doch sehr. Was es mit Phonon überhaupt auf sich hat, hab ich auch nach etwas Lektüre immer noch nicht richtig verstanden, irgendwann war es mal im System drin, weiß nicht, ob ich es (noch) brauche und wenn ja, wofür.

Hier mal die Ausgabe von equery, aber die ganzen Fragezeichen, was bedeutet das jetzt konkret?

```
equery d phonon                                                                       

[ Searching for packages depending on phonon... ]                                                                       

dev-python/PyQt4-4.7 (phonon & !kde? media-sound/phonon)                                                                

                     (phonon&kde? media-sound/phonon)                                                                   

kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5 (!aqua? >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.49[xcb])                                                        

                       (aqua? >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.49)                                                              

kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.5 (media-sound/phonon[xine?])                                                                   

x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 (phonon & !kde? media-sound/phonon[aqua=,gstreamer])                                       

                             (phonon&kde? media-sound/phonon[aqua=,gstreamer])                                          

x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2-r1 (!kde? media-sound/phonon[aqua=])                                                           

                            (kde? media-sound/phonon[aqua=])                                                            

x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0 (!kde? media-sound/phonon)                                                             

                                 (kde? media-sound/phonon)
```

Sind nicht eigentlich Phonon und PulseAudio beide erst mit KDE 4 eingeführt worden? Wie gesagt, die Funktion von PulseAudio ist mir soweit klar, aber aus Phonon werde ich nicht so richtig schlau.

Was kann das kde-testing bringen? Eigentlich müsste doch das "stabile" KDE mit weniger Problemen laufen als das testing, oder nicht?

Bei der Googlesuche lande ich immer wieder bei Problemen, dass sich Phonon und PulseAudio irgendwo blockieren, aber die Lösung ist dann meistens die Reihenfolge in den Einstellungen zu verändern und fertig. Da taucht aber bei mir kein PulseAudio auf, da stehen diese seltsamen Einträge, die ich vorhin beschrieben habe.

Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: @ Josef: Sorry, hab den Beitrag von Dir erst gesehen, nachdem ich den anderen schon abgeschickt hatte. Kuck ich natürlich dann auch mal nach, wobei ich ja eigentlich die ganze Zeit Ton hatte, weiß also nicht, wo sich da was geändert haben sollte.

----------

## franzf

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Sind nicht eigentlich Phonon und PulseAudio beide erst mit KDE 4 eingeführt worden? Wie gesagt, die Funktion von PulseAudio ist mir soweit klar, aber aus Phonon werde ich nicht so richtig schlau.

 

pulseaudio hat erstmal nix mit kde zu tun, phonon schon. pulseaudio hat man sich ausgedacht, um die Konfiguration von audio unter Linux zu vereinfachen. Im Endeffekt läuft wohl wieder ein zusätzlicher, unnötiger Daemon. (sry für diese Subjektive Aussage, ich hab es einmal probiert und wieder deinstalliert, bin mittlerweile glücklich mit OSS4)

phonon ist eine allgemeine Schnittstelle, die Qt/KDE-Entwickler verwenden können um Sound/Video in ihre Programme zu integrieren. Es bietet eine für Qt-Entwickler gewohnte Schnittstelle, weshalb ich es auch gerne hab  :Smile: 

phonon bietet jetzt verschiedene Backends an, damit man als User seine gewohnte Umgebung auch weiter verwenden kann und nicht weitere Schichten (aka. arts) einführt. Das ist die Stelle wo bei dir jetzt pulseaudio ins Spiel kommt, denn phonon bietet ein Backend für pulseaudio. Und wenn es in diesem Backend nen Bug gab, hast du gute Chancen, dass dieser mit neueren Releases behoben wurde - und das ist der Punkt wo testing-Programme stabiler laufen können als Stable.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

danke, die Phonon/PulseAudio-Sache habe ich, denke ich mal, jetzt verstanden. Bei mir waren die ALSA-Sachen direkt in den Kernel eingebaut (hatten aber ja auch mal funktioniert). Jetzt habe ich sie mal wie empfohlen als Module gebaut und nochmal alsaconf laufen lassen.

Im Moment sieht es so aus, als täte es funktionieren, das sah es aber nach dem Löschen der ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc auch schonmal. Deshalb markiere ich den Thread erst nach ein paar weiteren Neustarts (heute Abend noch) als gelöst, sollte es dabei bleiben.

Wobei ich es immer noch irritierend finde, in den Multimediaeinstellungen sieht es jetzt so aus, dass "PulseAudio Sound Server" die beiden Einträge, die man lesen konnte, abgelöst hat, aber es gibt immer noch diese unsichtbaren Einträge, nur dass ich jetzt auf beiden Geräten Testklänge abspielen kann.

Nochmal zurück, ursprünglich hatte ich ja den Eindruck, dass das Problem nach dem Kernelupdate aufgekommen ist, dann waren wir wieder weg bei Phonon und PulseAudio, jetzt habe ich diese Module gebaut, kann es dann vielleicht doch (sollte es jetzt bis heute Abend weiterlaufen) mit dem Update gekommen sein?

Viele Grüße und nochmal vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

habe den Rechner neu gestartet und es ist wieder alles beim Alten, genau so wie am Anfang beschrieben, kein Ton in Amarok, kein PulseAudio in den Einstellungen auswählbar und so weiter. Wenigstens können wir jetzt, glaub ich, davon ausgehen, dass es nicht unbedingt was mit ALSA zu tun hat, da alsaconf problemlos durchgelaufen ist, auch die richtige Karte ausgewählt hat und so weiter.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Und wieder Hallo,

also ALSA scheint ja korrekt konfiguriert zu sein (hat übrigens auch die richtige Soundkarte angezeigt, obwohl die in der Soundkartenmatrix aus dem ALSA-Leitfaden nicht aufgeführt ist, aber laut google hab ich wohl das richtige Modul) und aktuell sieht es so aus, wenn es nicht geht, kann ich mich abmelden und über die Konsole die ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc löschen, dann 2 mal (!) neustarten und dann habe ich Ton, alles soweit richtig, sobald ich aber die Multimediaeinstellungen aufrufe, ist wieder alles beim alten. Lässt sich aber so reproduzieren.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ZyanKLee

Hey zusammen, stehe nun auch vor diesem Problem. wurde dazu eine Lösung gefunden?

Ich habe KDE 4.4.4 installiert, dazu Phonon mit Pulseaudio. Soundkarte ist korrekt installiert und ansprechbar (mit zB vlc direkt angesprochen), Amarok und andere KDE-Software kann jedoch keinen Sound auf die intel-hda bringen. Der erwähnte Workaround mit löschen der ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc hat bei mir jedoch gar keinen Effekt gehabt.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also bei mir läuft zur Zeit eine ältere Version (4.3.50_pre20090520) von Phonon und damit läuft es problemlos, allerdings bin ich noch bei KDE 4.3.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

